# Looks like FOX Cancels Five of its current Primetime Shows



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

It appears that FOX has cancelled "Human Target," "Breaking In," "The Chicago Code," "Traffic Light" and "Lie to Me"

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...e-as-upfront-looms-202125/9260/#ixzz1M2hpxIaB


----------



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

The Chicago code was my favorite new show. Didn't watch any of the others though.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Recorded a couple of Chicago Code but have not had the chance to watch them. As for the others, never watched..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Definitely upset about _The Chicago Code _and _Human Target_. I liked _Breaking In_ and in the beginning _Lie to Me _was very good. _Lie to Me_ started to fall off the wayside when it became the "Cal saves the day" show.

- Merg


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll miss Human Target. Cancellation was expected after they moved the broadcast day and time around so much.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BUMMER.

Chicago Code, Human Target, Breaking In, Lie To Me, and Traffic Light were all shows we watched and enjoyed.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

klang said:


> I'll miss Human Target. Cancellation was expected after they moved the broadcast day and time around so much.


Not to mention the drastic format change. It was a good show.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Never heard of any of them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> It appears that FOX has cancelled "Human Target," "Breaking In," "The Chicago Code," "Traffic Light" and "Lie to Me"
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...e-as-upfront-looms-202125/9260/#ixzz1M2hpxIaB


Serious bummer...

I already thought Chicago Code was cancelled...

Human Target was a very fun show...

As for Breaking In.... It was only 6 shows into the series?

The short leash on these shows is just insane.
They have to REALLY look at how they do the calculations and get those threshold numbers up to date.

With the volume of choice and DVRs out there... the 1970's way of calculating the success of a show has to go out the window.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for Breaking In.... It was only 6 shows into the series?


And the last one was excellent. It was really starting to get its legs.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> And the last one was excellent. It was really starting to get its legs.


I thought Traffic Light was very funny as well.

These were 2 of my favorite shows. Oh welll.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Garyunc said:


> I thought Traffic Light was very funny as well.


Agreed. I laughed a lot at that show.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife and I will miss Chicago Code was on our dvr schedule and watched all episodes .Especially liked Jason Clarke who was very good in Showtimes Brotherhood series a few years back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> It appears that FOX has cancelled "Human Target," "Breaking In," "The Chicago Code," "Traffic Light" and "Lie to Me"
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...e-as-upfront-looms-202125/9260/#ixzz1M2hpxIaB


Bummer.. I loved Human Target and Breaking In.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> And the last one was excellent. It was really starting to get its legs.


Agreed!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

humanjas said:


> The Chicago code was my favorite new show. Didn't watch any of the others though.


I like this show so much, I've been buying them from Amazon VOD. This is terrible news, I hope TNT or another cable network picks it up for another season


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Herdfan" said:


> Not to mention the drastic format change. It was a good show.


I didn't think it was that drastic. By having a rich boss, it just allowed them to do the same thing, but with some new toys... And I did like the new cast members...

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I watched everything on the list religiously except Traffic Light...goes to show apparently my taste in television is crappy....seriously though, they were all very good shows...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! I thought Chicago Code was doing well. It is a great show. And I loved Human Target as well. It was very fun.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

going to miss both shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, we're approaching the "upfronts" when the networks sell the 2011-12 programming. And as we end the 2010-11 year, I'm getting depressed.

"Human Target" and "Lie To Me" were the two smart scripted shows Fox used to fill in when new shows drew two viewers. They are going to regret not having the guaranteed 4 million audience those two shows brought them no matter where they stuck them. Sure they aren't as cheap to produce as reality shows, but you can film them, have a short season ready to go, and easily sell advertising.

"Chicago Code" was dead in the water the day it appeared in the Monday at 9 pm time slot. After seeing a first episode I would have normally recorded it and not watched it. But we found it intriguing and enjoyed it. (If ABC dumps "Detroit 1-8-7" studios for a few years may not back cop dramas containing an original thought and strong, large ensemble casts.)

"Traffic Light" is good but belonged on CBS or ABC.

Among the new scripted shows coming up next fall, the folks at Zap2It selected 17 they'd like to see. The list includes 2½ hours of Fox programming (and 2 hours of The CW programming). One of the hours for Fox was not picked up, we've learned today.

The problem for Fox is in 2011-12 they are adding dramas "Terra Nova," "Alcatraz," and "The Finder" and comedies "The New Girl" and "I Hate My Teenage Daughter."

The three dramas fit in the genre scifi and we all know the risks associated with getting attached to a Fox scifi show. I'm not sure I can stand to take the risk. "The Finder" is the spinoff, of sorts, from "Bones." Which brings me to one the comedies....

"The New Girl" stars Zooey Deschanel in a half-hour comedy about an optimistic midwestern woman who moves into a new york apartment with three juvenile guys. Zooey Deschanel is, of course, both a good actress and the sister of "Bones" Emily Deschanel. But unlike her character, I'm not optimistic, particularly about the plot, even though the producers have a pending role for Damon Wayans Jr. if ABC doesn't pick up "Happy Endings."


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Add me to the list that'll miss Human Target.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Liked Breaking In, mostly just because Odette Yustmann (Annable) was finally back on TV after October Road was cancelled.

Loved Chicago Code, will miss it.

Loved Traffic Light (and Perfect Couples on NBC). These were 2 similar shows that were cancelled way too soon.

It's getting to the point that if you want to get into a series and have it last, you have to watch channels like F/X or HBO/Starz/Showtime.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Never heard of any of them.


+1 I don't watch network anymore. i don't like junk.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> +1 I don't watch network anymore. i don't like junk.


One mans junk is another's treasure


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> +1 I don't watch network anymore. i don't like junk.


Some folks need reminding of a rule in TV Show Talk:


> Don't "thread crap."
> Thread crapping means posting negative comments in threads created by fans of a show, simply to anger them. This does not mean you cannot be critical of a show, but it must be constructive criticism.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Add me to the list that'll miss Human Target.


+1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

klang said:


> I'll miss Human Target. Cancellation was expected after they moved the broadcast day and time around so much.


+1


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> were the two *smart* scripted shows


Well, see, there's the problem. We're in a world of Twitterers and Facebookers. "Smart" doesn't translate any more.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Well, see, there's the problem. We're in a world of Twitterers and Facebookers. "Smart" doesn't translate any more.


Which is probably why I'm getting depressed....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats really to bad. I liked Chicago Code alot.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Not happy about the Human Target cancellation at all. Just another reason to boycott fox even more!!!


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

tsmacro said:


> Add me to the list that'll miss Human Target.


SOB..........that was one of my favorite shows.....


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it just me or is FOX the worst for this early cancellation and not giving a show a chance business?

Seems like they're hurting themselves - who wants to invest time in a new show if there's a possibility that it won't be around long?

Moral of the story, don't watch a new show right away. If it sticks around and gets good reviews then watch the recorded episodes on your DVR, or whatever other method (e.g. streaming) is available.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Richard said:


> Liked Breaking In, mostly just because Odette Yustmann (Annable) was finally back on TV after October Road was cancelled.


Funny you should mention October Road....when that was cancelled, my interest in new series dropped. Why should I waste the DVR space to record a series if its going to get cancelled before I even get around to watching the first episode?? Well that and I have a 1 year old so TV watching time went out the window :lol:

But the wifey and I LOVED October Road and were really sad to see it go too early.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Is it just me or is FOX the worst for this early cancellation and not giving a show a chance business?


CBS is pretty bad too. A couple of years ago they cancelled _Smith_ after just 3 episodes. And it was pretty good. But it had some high priced stars (Liotta, Smart, Madsen, Baker), so I would guess that was part of it.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah man, I Really Like Traffic Light....last nights epsiode was a good one. Maybe someone from Fox monitors this forum. Keep it !


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm still mad at fox after they canceled 24. Now they get rid of the only fox show (Besides Idol & Fringe) that I watch. Human target will be missed. My prediction is Fringe will be canned after this next season.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The only one I'll miss is _Lie to Me_.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"kiknwing" said:


> I'm still mad at fox after they canceled 24. Now they get rid of the only fox show (Besides Idol & Fringe) that I watch. Human target will be missed. My prediction is Fringe will be canned after this next season.


+1
24 was my favorite show for sure.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Serious bummer...
> 
> I already thought Chicago Code was cancelled...
> 
> ...


I agree. I've watched stuff on the TV and unfortunately I wasn't counted. Cancelling good shows because someone thinks the ratings aren't good...who knows maybe they were good, it's just that those watching weren't counted.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Serious bummer...
> They have to REALLY look at how they do the calculations and get those threshold numbers up to date.
> 
> With the volume of choice and DVRs out there... the 1970's way of calculating the success of a show has to go out the window.


Agreed.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Another who really enjoyed watching _The Human Target_. I knew the chance (no pun intended) that it would be cancelled was high, but I kept on watching because it was a fun blend of humor and action. It was one of those few shows I wanted to see the day it aired.

I haven't watched _The Chicago Code_ from the beginning, but set a timer and watched some of the last episodes thinking it was a pretty good show and worth my time.

_Lie to Me_ was the show I watched the day it aired until last season, when the shows started to seem the same week in and out. I can understand that it was cancelled. I still watched, but I could easily wait a few days before watching it.

Fox is terrible about cancelling shows. I guess the moral is to record but don't watch unless they are big hits within a few weeks. Unfortunately for me, I seldom seem to like the biggest hit shows (AI and 2 1/2 Men), so I keep seeing the shows I like get cancelled. :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kiknwing said:


> I'm still mad at fox after they canceled 24.


They didn't cancel 24. The people who made 24 didn't want to make any more and wanted to make movies instead.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will miss Human Target a bit. But I got to tell ya, I am getting less and less inclined these days to commit myself to any of the network series. Especially if it looks deep or well written. That is only evidence of show on the ropes anymore. I will watch a bunch of them, but I really won't allow myself to get too tied up in it anymore.

Human Target surprised me a little bit. I kind of thought that the amount of pyro would save it.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

klang said:


> I'll miss Human Target. Cancellation was expected after they moved the broadcast day and time around so much.


+1

I also became a fan of Lie to Me; those were the only two I watched.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

FOX = SUX!

I Knew Chicago Code was not going to last. I Started a thread bout the code and stated i wish it was on F/X as oppsed to FOX because F/X seems to have a higher tolerance and let show get on it's feet.As to breaking In very upset that show got cancled. I should have known it wouldnt last for two reasons. 1 Christan Slater. and 2 It was on FOX. If they renew Bob's Burgeres I will keal over I love cartoons but that one IMO sucks.


----------

